# Lightning trigger for D7100?



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a Lightning trigger and was wondering if they made one that is compatible with a D7100?


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2013)

One of TPF's Premium Sponsors

NeroTrigger | Best Camera Trigger


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> One of TPF's Premium Sponsors
> 
> NeroTrigger | Best Camera Trigger



Will a trigger for a D7000 work on a D7100?


----------



## sleist (Jun 15, 2013)

If not, it's just a replacement cable - as far as I can tell from the site.  Don't own one.
You can always ask them.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

sleist said:


> If not, it's just a replacement cable - as far as I can tell from the site.  Don't own one.
> You can always ask them.



Thanks, that's a good idea.


----------

